# Iceland ~ Aurora Borealis



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, here's some shots of the Aurora from Iceland last week

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5










#6 - some cheeky lightpainting










Cheers!

drew


----------



## gdarbyshire (Jan 19, 2009)

Stunning shots Drew


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Drew looks like you have a fantastic time once in a lifetime images great result


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb Photo's Drew..

Kev


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome:doublesho


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it's still pretty light at midnight, isn't it! 

Nice set!

- Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice set:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps


----------



## Jimmys_mondeo (May 5, 2011)

Incredible view mate..


----------

